# 38th Newport Wine & Seafood Amateur Wine Competition



## franki1926 (Dec 22, 2014)

http://seafoodandwine.com/wine-competition.html

Deadline 1/16/15 or in person 1/23/15


----------



## franki1926 (Jan 12, 2015)

Did anyone else enter ?


----------

